# MaximPeptide



## bugman (Nov 8, 2014)

I made a small order with them last week.  They were very fast to respond and shipped the products out fast.  There was an issue with the products that were shipped so I contacted them and let them know.  Again, there response was fast and they made the order right with no questions asked. Mrs bugman and myself will be testing our mice with their pt141 this evening. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## bugman (Nov 8, 2014)

Ok, my mouse tried his first shot of pt141 about 15 minutes ago.  It may be his imagination but he looks to feel hot flashes in his ears and face.  No nausea as of now.  Also just tried the tadalafil citrate.  He said it tasted sweeter than expected.   Now time for the female trial.


----------



## bugman (Nov 9, 2014)

Update #2:  female felt flush after about 10 minutes.   No nausea.


----------



## bugman (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok.  So I'll go ahead and post the results from the pt141 research from Saturday night.  We left a friend's house around 10 and had no major indications that it was working.  We chalked the experience up as a loss and started to do our Saturday night fun stuff.  A few drinks later, some mood lighting and background noise, you know.. the normal. Then we realized that our research was an ABSOLUTE SUCCESS.  All night.  Went to bed at 715am...  was going to sleep all day Sunday but "something" woke me up at 10 and I had to show it to the wife.  She was in the same situation so it was all goood!!!


----------

